# The Mogwai done me proud (our first show)!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

We had a GREAT time at the specialty this past weekend, and my lil Rada Radarhead truly made me proud. She placed 2nd in her class both days, but was out front most of the time. She didn't let me down, and I got some lovely compliments from Saturday's judge (I didn't get to talk to Sunday's judge).

Both judges were VERY kind to the puppies and I liked their overall ring procedure. They made the puppies gait, but not like the adults. They praised the puppies for being so good during their checks and while they were certainly not overly cautious, when they went over them, they made sure it was a good experience for them.

I am eagerly awaiting the rest of fabulous pictures that Erin took this weekend!

In the meantime, here are two head shots!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Gaiting


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats on the placements and thanks for adding the photos!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks, and no problem  There are actually still more photos coming, but my photographer has both classes AND dial up, so I have to wait, lol (it's torturous!).


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

More pictures in general
Freestacking









Freestacking and trying to be an overachiever









Mirada being unruly (poor Raegan)









RoyalT's McDreamy "Dempsey"






















































Mirada and Dempsey flirting


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

This puppy was Winners Bitch, Best of Winners, Best of Opposite, Best Puppy on Sunday. Can you tell she's had enough (this was in WB BTW LOL)


















Here's what she looks like when she behaves









The veteran, at 9 years young









Winner's Dog, BOP Saturday, RWD BOP Sunday. This is a full brother to the 6-9 puppy bitch, owned by the same lady.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Awesome Jackie! I have been waiting for your update! Awesome photos!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks! The 25th-26th we'll be in Georgia. Pray for us. It's majors. LOL! I just want her to place in her class.


----------

